# 28 eggs retrieved, very confused now.........



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Howdy all,  

(Hope I've posted in the right place?)

I had 28 eggs retrieved on Monday with 23 fertilized and now frozen due to OHSS .....gutted, I was sooo looking forward to being pupo today...
I'm still sooo very swollen and sore ( must be at least 2 dress sizes bigger , sooo uncomfortable  ) deep down I know that my body is not ready for ET but still very disappointed.  

23 frosties is pretty dam good but I have no idea about FET.....

What are the success rates like?
Why did the hospital not grade my embies before freezing?
How many do they defrost before ET and can they be re-frozen?
My periods are everywhere and soooo infrequent so I was told they'd start me medically....how/when do they do that?
How many FET's will I get?


Sorry for all the question but I'm just confused and bummed about it all!


Thanks


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Cheeky Monkey,

Sorry that you have ended up with OHSS this time    I can't answer all your questions but might be able to help with a couple.

There's a thread called 'FET Timescales - What to expect' in this section.  The first post in that lists the timescales I was given for my FET - but they do vary clinic to clinic, person to person.  Inface mine has been extended by an extra week because my womb lining wasn't thick enough at the scan.

Sucess rates again vary clinic to clinic - you're probably best looking up what the sucess rate is for your clinic.

How many they defrost can also vary.  At my clinic they always defrost double what you want replacing.  We want 2 putting back so they are defrosting 4 to start with and will keep defrosting until they get 2 good ones.  Re-freezing also depends on your clinic - it can be done but my clinic won't do it.

Hope some of that has helped

PC x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi cheeky monkey, 
Congrats on the eggs and also all those wee embies   . I'm in the same position, just finished 1st ICSI cycle. Had EC on 17th Feb and got 28 eggs. 24 were suitable and 17 fertilised. Again froze all cos of OHSS and didn't grade them. Stomach swelled like a balloon. Very disappointed initially but now realise it was better to wait. Earlier this week i was so sore i could hardly move. Had to go back to clinic a couple of times cos the pain was unbearable. Just over a week after EC and i'm starting to improve slowly. I was told that success rates for FET are very similar to frest ET. At my clinic the consultant said i could make the decision when i wanted to use embies when i felt i had improved. Doc told me in cases of OHSS if they go ahead people get really sick and makes pregnancy a horrible time when it should be so joyous. I have to back on Tuesday and will hopefully get timeframe for FET. Again i'm having medicated cycle cos periods so irregular. When i get more info i'll let you know.

For the time being drink at least 2 litres of water a day and keep moving about. No strenuous movements but wee walks up and down the house. Be careful not to twist too fast.     the OHSS buggers off soon.

Hope this helps.

MissE  XXX


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi cheeky Monkey 

Sorry you can't have fresh ET the same happend to me last Sept 29 eggs 21 fert and were frozen on day 1.  I had to wait 3 months for body to settle down!  The med fet takes roughly about 5 weeks.  I was so so sad and dissapointed at the time but the time passed and I have just finished Med fet and got a BFP on Wednesday.   All clinics vary how many they thaw.

So fet can and does work hunny 

Keep drinking loads of water this really does help you recover quicker xxx

Wishing you all the luck in the world xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------

